# The Red Tent - DVD on March 10th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“…spellbinding from start to finish.” 
- The Huffington Post, Jackie K. Cooper

Lifetime’s Adaptation of Anita Diamant’s New York Times Bestseller

THE RED TENT
Debuting on DVD March 10th 
____________________________________________________________________________________
CULVER CITY, Calif. (Jan. 14, 2015) - Based on the New York Times bestselling novel of the same name, THE RED TENT will debut on DVD March 10 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. The epic love story written by Anita Diamant sold millions of copies worldwide and has been translated into 28 languages. Now fans can enjoy the re-imagined Old Testament tale of Jacob and Joseph, told on screen through the eyes of the women around them. 
THE RED TENT differs dramatically from the well-known biblical story, focusing on Dinah, the only daughter of Leah and Jacob, who is mentioned only briefly in the Book of Genesis. This miniseries tells a story with wide cross-generational appeal that celebrates mothers and daughters, portrays ancient womanhood, and shows the camaraderie and empowerment they gain from each other.

Originally premiering as a two-night special event on the Lifetime network Dec. 7 and Dec. 8, the series’ star-filled cast includes Academy Award® and Golden Globe® nominee Minnie Driver (“About a Boy”), Morena Baccarin (“Homeland”), Golden Globe® nominee Rebecca Ferguson (Hercules), Iain Glen (“Game of Thrones”), Will Tudor (“Game of Thrones”), and Academy Award® and Golden Globe® nominee Debra Winger (Terms of Endearment). 

THE RED TENT is produced by Sony Pictures Television, and executive produced by Paula Weinstein (Blood Diamond) and Nancy Bennett. Roger Young (“Law & Order”) directs from a teleplay by Anne Meredith (Secrets of Eden) and Elizabeth Chandler (The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants). 

Synopsis:
Based on the New York Times best-selling novel, THE RED TENT chronicles the biblical story of Dinah, the only daughter of Leah and Jacob. When she disobeys her family and hastily marries an Egyptian prince, her defiance spurs a battle that results in devastating consequences.

The miniseries has a running time of 176 minutes and is not rated.



“Academy Award® is the registered trademarks and service marks of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences. 
“Golden Globe®” is the registered trademark of the HFPA.


----------

